# Tuna/Dolphin/Marlin/Amberjack



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

The past two days have felt like summertime in Venice!! After making our way out of the cold river water on Wednesday, we pushed on to beautiful blue water that was a warm 71 degrees! The site of the warm blue water, calm seas and flying fish everywhere made it feel like it was June again! 

We fished a few areas til about noon with one very small amberjack to show for it! The crew still in very high spirits, we pushed on to find the fish! The last stop of the day was the ticket! Although late in the day, Matt hooked into a nice yellowfin with a popper, just to have the hooks pull. 10 mins later we all looked to see a "MAN" hit the Frenzy Popper!! This fish faught harder than any other popper fish I had hooked before! After 2 hours and the rod handed off to everyone in the boat 5-6 times, including Matt and myself, we finally see the stud! another 30 mins at the boat, not being able to lift this heavy fish with the popper rod, we all watched the fish swim away after breaking off! This fish was every bit of 150 pounds, huge tuna!! This really took the wind out of our sails!! We re-group, put baits back out to have one smashed, FISH ON!! a few mins later!! FISH OFF!!! You have got to be kidding, pulled the hook! Cant catch a break!! Put the baits back out and we get hit twice on one bait, then nothing! Next bait takes off, stops, takes off again, set the hook, Blue Marlin comes out of the water! After an hour we had the fish boat side, Matt on the wire then to the bill!! Awesome colors on this fish!! After a bad string of luck we finally have something to take pictures of! We hit the dock with that one small amberjack but I will say it was an eventful day!!

Now Thursday -

We expected to be greeted with calm seas (1 ft or less) but instead it was more like 3 ft seas but O well! Still was a warm beautiful day! Back out to the blue water, cant wait to put the lines out! Matt readys the boat and we splash the baits! Not 3 mins after baits are out the 50 wide lets out a loud scream, come tight and watch the rod double over!! Oh yeah, we have a good one on! To my surprise, Ronnie has this fish up in record time! about 25 mins and we stick 2 gaffs into a 135 pound yellowfin!! Now we are pumped! This makes up for the one we lost the day before, well kinda! ha ha! 

Baits back out, takes a little while but finally the 50 goes off, set the hook, grab the rod then the other rod goes off, set the hook, gets tight then nothing! I look to see that a nice dolphin had spit the bait, Matt grabs the poppper, it hits the water and I see the fish jump! Awesome, now we are doubled up with a nice tuna and dolphin! Land both! Tuna went about 110 pounds! We ended up pulling hooks on another tuna then Ronnie and his son said we have enough meat, lets go catch a couple amberjack! Oh boy, remember yesterday, I could only find the one baby amberjack! Not going to that hole, We going to good rig! Get there, takes about 10 mins to catch our limit of nice amberjack! 

What a day!! What a couple of days!!




Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

DAYYUM....NICE catches there!


----------

